# Pit beans



## thenegativeone (Sep 28, 2015)

Thought I'd try some pit beans today as I was working in the garden and had some leftover pulled pork. They turned out pretty well, although I'm afraid to say I used tinned mixed beans and a tin of Heinz baked beans (sorry Danny)

Sautéed off some smoked streaky in a dry pan to render the fat out, added chopped onion and garlic, some tomato sauce, a slug of Henderson's relish, a handful of soft brown sugar, a little black treacle, a handful of my own BBQ rub and of course the pulled pork.

Slammed it on the smoker for a few hours over some maple smoke and it came out cracking!!

Before












image.jpeg



__ thenegativeone
__ Sep 28, 2015






After












image.jpeg



__ thenegativeone
__ Sep 28, 2015






Pretty successful I'd say


----------



## smokin monkey (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi Paul, good looking Beans!


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi Paul.

HEATHEN!  SACRILEGE!*   *







   Well, we won't tell your Dad.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Certainly not all folks like the same food so if it turned out to your liking I am glad for you.  That is the thing isn't it?  Take a recipe; tweak it, and make it your own. Unless we are talking curing meat or some other food safety scenarios; for the most part there is no "right or wrong" way.  Find your way and that is the one you use.  Beans do look GREAT!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## thenegativeone (Sep 29, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> Hi Paul.
> HEATHEN!  SACRILEGE!*  *:ROTF   Well, we won't tell your Dad.  :icon_biggrin:   Certainly not all folks like the same food so if it turned out to your liking I am glad for you.  That is the thing isn't it?  Take a recipe; tweak it, and make it your own. Unless we are talking curing meat or some other food safety scenarios; for the most part there is no "right or wrong" way.  Find your way and that is the one you use.  Beans do look GREAT!  Keep Smokin!
> Danny



To be honest mate, I would've liked to have done them properly but it was a spur of the moment thing and I didn't have dried beans or the time to soak them. So I just used what I had in the cupboard. I'd say it was successful for a trial run :)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 29, 2015)

The Beans look great and the ingredients are similar to what I use. Talk to just about any Pro Chef, they swear by Fresh ingredients...But...Canned Beans and Whole Tomatoes are the exception. No shame there...JJ


----------



## thenegativeone (Sep 29, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> The Beans look great and the ingredients are similar to what I use. Talk to just about any Pro Chef, they swear by Fresh ingredients...But...Canned Beans and Whole Tomatoes are the exception. No shame there...JJ



I'm a pro chef myself Jimmy, gotta agree with you there. Some stuff is just easier and more consistent to buy.


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 29, 2015)

I would add dried pasta to that list.  In some cases fresh pasta can't be beat but in many cases dried works as well; especially if time is a concern.  In the States they can buy  different dried egg pastas.  Properly cooked I'd say most folks could not tell the difference between dried and fresh.  One of my favourite "junk" foods is a brand of U.S. canned beans.  Cold from the fridge and straight from the can with U.S. hotdogs!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Somkin!

Danny


----------



## kiska95 (Oct 5, 2015)

Just done the American royal BBQ champs with Pig Riggin BBQ team and every one seemed be using Bush's tinned beans as the base ingredient so if they good enough for the pros then I'm in!!!!


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi Kiska, thought you was in America, did you have a good trip and learned plenty of new tricks?


----------



## kiska95 (Oct 6, 2015)

Just in the KC airport ready to return but yes I seen some good things and strange
One of the top teams use cinnamon in their finishing sauce it was shite! Lol!
It's well worth the trip though[emoji]128512[/emoji]


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 6, 2015)

Hello.  As you folks know I use dried pinto beans BUT most supermarkets now have tinned pintos and other beans.  With a little experimentation GREAT dishes can be made from some tinned food.  Whether baked beans or other flavours.  French cassoulet is made often with tinned beans and tomatoes.  Just a little trial and error.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

